# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Calappa granulata?!! Só por diversão 3 Identifique.

## Mauricio Foz

O bicho tem cara de mau. É obvio que se trata de um Artropode, agora vamos ao restante.

Pedro, dá uma chance para que os colegas tambem participem.





Mauricio

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva, que é um crusteceo nao duvido, mas neste momento n tenho mais tempo para pesquisar o nome dele :Smile: , logo a noite continuamos a brincadeira.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

tenho visto as centenas os pescadores apanham nas redes ,tenho um amigo que tem um num aquario mediterranico e nao toca em corais e sao bem bonitos ao vivo .

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Que sorte Nuno, eu jamais vi um animal desses ao vivo. Para mim é muito exótico.

Uma dica.
Filo Artropoda
Sub-Filo Crustácea
Classe Malacostraca

Mauricio

----------


## NunoAlexandre

podes crer , estes de ca sao presisamente iguais mas tem pintas vermelhas no corpo todo.
gostava era de saber o nome deste bichos ao certo e se sao reef safe, dado como disse tenho um amigo com um mediterranico que tem um a 1 ano sem o menor problemas so gosta e de se enterrar na areia.
vejao se encontram alguma coisa sobre esta especie na net  eu nao consigo nada

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Parece ser um calappa qualquer coisa  :Coradoeolhos:  
Cump.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

e sao ree safe?

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Tá esquentando......boa direção.

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

calappa granulata 
a completar a ideia do Pedro 

 :Coradoeolhos:  
cumps

----------


## Ingo Barao

com pintas vermelhas ainda devem de ser mais loucos. :SbOk: 

Nuno Alexandre- arranja ai uns bichos desses aqui para a malta.

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

sem problemas arranjo aos kg , nao estou a brincar adoro simplemente o bicho ,ja o tive para por no reef o problema sera a temperatura ,nada mais pelo que vi o gajo nem sobe as rochas no mediterranico do meu amigo, e so come bocados de camarao congelado ou krill congelado .

----------


## Rui Bessa

> calappa granulata 
> a completar a ideia do Pedro 
> 
>  
> cumps


Concordo :Pracima:  
http://www.pescaenautica.it/testi/ar.../calappa.shtml
http://www.horta.uac.pt/species/Arth..._granulata.htm
http://www.acquariofiliaitalia.it/in...melograno.html
http://www.asturnatura.com/Consultas...pa%20granulata
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Bingo.

Calappa granulata.

E novamente,contribuições importantes foram acrescentadas.

Devo continuar?

Creio que sim, vem ai, Só por diversão 4.

Mauricio

----------


## NunoAlexandre

como prometido e devido hoje num mergulho a 20M apanhei 3 exemplares e pus no meu refugio
aqui vai as fotos:

----------

